# Shimano ES 600 SPD Pedals with SIDI Genius 5 shoes



## roy.dunham (4 mo ago)

I have been using KEO cleats and pedals for years, since most spin classes use the SPD cleat/pedal configuration, I have extra shoes just for spinning. I switched the pedals on my Madone 5.0 to Shimano ES 600 SPD Pedals. I would like to use the SIDI Genius 5 carbon sole shoes with these pedals. However I have discovered that the SPD cleat may not fit the SIDI shoes without an adapter. The local ike shop said they were not aware of an adapter to do this. I was hoping [not a good strategy] that there would be an adapter, something like a configuration with 2 parallel 'skids' that would fasten to the shoe and provide a raised cavity the SPD cleat could fit into. ...... what say you all ... I think I will need to get another pair of shoes if I want the benefit of the stiffer sole.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

As you probably know -- a road cleat has three holes, a mountain bike cleat has two. 

Hate to say it, but if you want to ride the mountain bike pedals, you're going to have to use mountain bike shoes. If the ones you have aren't very stiff, buy a pair that is. I use carbon sole Shimano mountain bike shoes, and they are very stiff. They also come in wide sizes. 

I used to do a lot of commuting and found that mountain bike pedals/shoes were much more convenient. Especially walking across marble lobby floors.


----------



## roy.dunham (4 mo ago)

roy.dunham said:


> I have been using KEO cleats and pedals for years, since most spin classes use the SPD cleat/pedal configuration, I have extra shoes just for spinning. I switched the pedals on my Madone 5.0 to Shimano ES 600 SPD Pedals. I would like to use the SIDI Genius 5 carbon sole shoes with these pedals. However I have discovered that the SPD cleat may not fit the SIDI shoes without an adapter. The local ike shop said they were not aware of an adapter to do this. I was hoping [not a good strategy] that there would be an adapter, something like a configuration with 2 parallel 'skids' that would fasten to the shoe and provide a raised cavity the SPD cleat could fit into. ...... what say you all ... I think I will need to get another pair of shoes if I want the benefit of the stiffer sole.



I found this ... Shimano SM-SH41 SPD Cleat Adapter ..... all set ..


----------



## roy.dunham (4 mo ago)

pmf said:


> As you probably know -- a road cleat has three holes, a mountain bike cleat has two.
> 
> Hate to say it, but if you want to ride the mountain bike pedals, you're going to have to use mountain bike shoes. If the ones you have aren't very stiff, buy a pair that is. I use carbon sole Shimano mountain bike shoes, and they are very stiff. They also come in wide sizes.
> 
> I used to do a lot of commuting and found that mountain bike pedals/shoes were much more convenient. Especially walking across marble lobby floors.


Thank you for this reply ... what do you think of this possibility ... ? ...
I found this ... Shimano SM-SH41 SPD Cleat Adapter .....


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

U will probably have to raise your seat.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

roy.dunham said:


> Thank you for this reply ... what do you think of this possibility ... ? ...
> I found this ... Shimano SM-SH41 SPD Cleat Adapter .....


I guess I question why you are doing this. To me, the great thing about mountain bike pedals is the shoes -- not the pedals themselves. The cleat is recessed into the shoe, making walking around easier. I like that because 80% of my riding over the years has been commuting to work, which involves walking from a parking lot, through a lobby and into my office. As far as functionality on the bike, I don't notice much difference (I used to use Time road pedals). 

So with this cleat adapter (interesting -- never knew it existed), you can put a spd cleat onto a road shoe. It won't be recessed. In fact, it'll probably stick out the bottom of the shoe further than your road cleat since the adapter fits under the spd cleat, making it even worse to walk on. I don't see any benefit from doing this versus just sticking with the road pedals you have on now.


----------

